# how to view submissions of watch list?



## donanman (Jun 17, 2013)

after making a watch list, is there a way to view all the submissions of all the people i'm watching all on one page in chronological order?  i cant seem to find it.


----------



## DUVMik (Jun 17, 2013)

The only thing I can think of is to make a complicated search.

Make a search like this: 

@lower [somebody on your watchlist] | [another one on your watchlist] | [and so on]

And then set the sort by to "date" and not relevancy to get it in chronological order.

This is obviously going to take some time if You have a long watchlist.


----------



## donanman (Jun 17, 2013)

DUVMik said:


> The only thing I can think of is to make a complicated search.
> 
> Make a search like this:
> 
> ...



thanks for the help.  i was hoping that this would be a feature, like hentai foundry.


----------



## Teal (Jun 17, 2013)

Go to each persons page and look through their gallery.


----------

